# Fin rot or just torn fins?



## bybee (Sep 13, 2009)

We recently bought a betta, and our son affectionately named him Dirt. We have had him for about 4 weeks, and his fins started looking tattered in just the last few days. I removed a plastic plant that might be responsible for tearing the fins , but I'm wondering if he is showing signs of fin rot as well? Any advice from more experienced betta owners is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

I think its a bit of both.
But what size tank/ bowl are you keeping him in?
Do you have a heater/filter?

Some more information would be helpful,


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks like ripping  I wouldn't say fin rot because the fins just look sliced up, while fin rot will usually either shorten or fray the very edge of the fins.

I'd recommend you give him a few salt baths daily and add some bettafix to his tank to help promote fin heal... the salt baths will make sure the wounds don't get infected and prevent fin rot!


----------



## bybee (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Since we removed the plant yesterday and replaced the water, we have already seen some of the fin healing. The hole in the middle of the back fin is virtually gone now.

He's in a 1/2 gallon bowl with no heater or filter. We clean the bowl and replace the water (using betta water conditioner) once each week being careful to keep the temperature the same which is about 75ºF.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Good to hear!

Just some advice... a bowl of that size should be cleaned AT LEAST every 3 days to keep ammonia build up to an absolute minimum. Ammonia, which is produced by fish wastes can be deadly in large doses and will otherwise stress your fish out making it more susceptible to sickness. 

Getting a tank of _at least_ 2.5 gallons and cycling it with a filter is best. Not only will they have lots of room to swim happily, but once your tank is Cycled, this being a method that establishes beneficial bacteria in your tank that often live in the filter will neutralize any harmful toxins in the water (ammonia and nitrite), providing the best health for your fish and reducing the need for frequent water changes. A heater is also good because betta fish thrive best at temperatures around 80ºF . 75ºF is the minimum temperature to keep betta fish at and is borderline room temperature. Warmer water contribute to better betta fish health, stresses them out less and once again making them less prone to sickness.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Not to mention makes them even more beautiful than they already are


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh yes,  and of course that <3 And we all want our fishies looking and feeling their best!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

To the other posters.. Can you get a heater for smaller type tanks like 1/2 and 1 gallons? And is there anything you can get to test nitrates and ammonia in your water?


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Um... there are small heaters, but they can easily over heat a tank that small.

And there are test kits, they usually have them at your local pet store.


----------



## bybee (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks again to everyone for the advice. Just wanted to give an updated picture, one week after removing the plastic plant. The picture quality is not as good as in the first post, but you can still see significant fin healing.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Whoo- healed up fast! And in response to your other question, I have searched extensively but unsuccessfully for something to heat a bowl 1g or smaller. I have however heard rave reviews from betta experts about those mini-bows, though. They are relatively cheap, come as a kit with all the other supplies (maybe not a heater, tho) in lots of cute colors. Heck, if you got the 5 gallon you could probably get away with cleaning every 2 weeks! They cost maybe $15 more than the 2.5 gallon but time is money these days ;-).


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks like it was just rips after all 

I'd recommend getting at least a 2.5 gallon tank with a heater. I love the visi-therm stealth or deluxe models myself. If you choose to go to a 5 gallon (which I strongly recommend) cycling the tank will make maintenance much easier on you. A cycled 5 gallon only needs 20% water changes a week. Here's a link on cycling that I strongly suggest that you read even if only to get a better understanding on what is going on in your water:

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3738


----------

